# "WTB / WTS ID..."?



## punkten1304 (9. Mai 2011)

hm wie der Titel eigentlich schon zeigen dürfte, dreht sich meine Frage darum was denn bitte gemeint ist wenn jemand schreibt z.b.:" WTB ID <Kromedes Speer>.."

sehe dieses WTS, WTB ID für verschiedene Sachen ziehmlich häufig im 3er chat und hab kein plan was das ist. Kann mich jemand da aufklären?

wäre echt nett 



greetz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwar noch nie WoW gespielt, aber ich denke mal:


WTB: Want to buy.

WTS: Want to sell.






Oh, es geht um Aion. Naja, Englisch gilt ja universell, also egal. 

Was es mit den IDs auf sich hat kann ich als Nicht-Spieler nicht sagen.


----------



## Rodem (9. Mai 2011)

gemeint ist hier das kaufen (WT oder verkaufen (WTS) von instanz-id's, bei denen das genannte item gefallen ist, das item kann durch einen trick an den neu eingeladenen spieler vergeben werden, ohne dass der spieler beim eigentlich bosskill dabei war, und es geht hier im übrigen nicht um wow, sondern um aion ;D

mfg Rodem


----------



## punkten1304 (9. Mai 2011)

hm leider wr das ja voll dran vorbei, aber vlt auch meine Schuld, da nicht ordentlich ausgedrückt. 

Was WTB und WTS bedeuten ist mir klar. Ich meine dieses zusätzliche "..ID" damit kann ich nix anfangen. Btw auch wenn du WoW gespielt hast, würde dir das glaube nit viel helfen, da ich da(hab selber aktive WoW gespielt) mich nicht entsinnen kann das da jemand ID's verkauft/gekauft hat.


----------



## punkten1304 (9. Mai 2011)

Rodem, kannste mir das anhand eines Beispiels vlt bissl genauer erläutern?^^(sprich wies abläuft) wäre nett


----------



## Aico (10. Mai 2011)

Rodem schrieb:


> gemeint ist hier das kaufen (WT oder verkaufen (WTS) von instanz-id's, bei denen das genannte item gefallen ist, das item kann durch einen trick an den neu eingeladenen spieler vergeben werden, ohne dass der spieler beim eigentlich bosskill dabei war, und es geht hier im übrigen nicht um wow, sondern um aion ;D
> 
> mfg Rodem



Wie geht denn das? Sollte meiner Meinung nach unterbunden werden!


----------



## Rodem (10. Mai 2011)

in aion wird (soweit ich weis) jeder loot nach eine gewissen zeit (etwa eine halbe stunde) für jeden lootbar, deswegen kann auch ein spieler den boss looten obwohl er beim bosskill nicht dabei war, wenn er von der gruppe nachträglich eingeladen wird, also quasi von der gruppe diese ID übernehmen darf, bei der das  gewünschte item gedroppt ist.
ob das so im sinne des erfinders ist weis man bisher nicht, afaik gibt es kein kommentar vom entwickler dahingehend
verwerflich finden kann das jeder für sich ;-)

mfg Rodem

tante edith ist gerade aufgefallen dass ich das beispiel vergessen hab ^^
angenommen du hast mit deiner gruppe, sagen wir der einfachheit halber 5 leute, die drei dinger im see inpoeta gelegt deren name mir ums verrecken nicht mehr einfällt... na egal, auf jeden fall sind die tot, es droppt ein goldenes item und keiner brauchts. Ihr postet dass ihr die ID verkauft, jmd interessiert sich dafür, ihr ladet ihn ein, kassiert die kohle, wartet ne halbe stunde und der loot gehört dem käufer. je nach vertrauen muss man halt sehn dass zum einen der käufer und zum anderen der verkaufende nicht über den tisch gezogen wird, aber das gibts ja nich nur in aion ;-)
wieviel geld das sein könnte oder was genau da droppt keine ahnung, sicher is nur dass das kein a run mehr wird ^^   zumindest wurds damals sicher keiner mehr ;D


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (23. Mai 2011)

Es ist eine nette Möglichkeit an Items zu kommen, die bei den eigenen Runs nicht droppen. Für die Gruppe die diese Items verkauft ist es auch nett, denn sie haben zwar nichts gutes bekommen, können aber wenigstens etwas Kinah machen.
In Spielen wie WoW wo einem alles hinterhergeworfen wird und man super schnell an sein Equip kommt, ist so ein System nicht nötig. In Aion wo man wirklich mehr Leisten muss um ans eine Items zu kommen, ist es eine nette Sache 

P.S. In der neuen großen INstanz die mit 2.5 kommt glaube ich droppen nun auch so teile die man smameln kann und für Equip eintauschen kann wie in WoW.


----------



## punkten1304 (25. Mai 2011)

Aico schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das? Sollte meiner Meinung nach unterbunden werden!




hm warum sollte sowas denn unterbunden werden? ob man nun son Item direkt als Drop kauft oder später im AH ist doch gehupft wie gesprungen. das einzigste was ich dabei sehe ist wie unten erwähnt, das Risiko des betrügens. Deswegen würde ich das wahrscheinlich nur bei Leuten machen die ich kenne, denen ich vertraue  aber ansonsten is nix verwerfliches an diesem System.

UNd obs gewollt ist oder nicht..tja solange NCSoft nix dazu sagt ist es doch legitim denn es wird ja kein bug oder sonstiges ausgenutzt. Das mit den" nach paar mins für jeden dropbar" ist gewollt. Das man neue Leute inne Gruppe holn kann falls wer leavt ist auch gewollt. Wenn man nun beides für sowas kombiniert, kombiniert man nur gewollt programmierte Systeme


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (25. Mai 2011)

Ab 2.5 geht das mit den IDs wohl nicht mehr^^


----------



## Deadwool (25. Mai 2011)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> hm warum sollte sowas denn unterbunden werden? ob man nun son Item direkt als Drop kauft oder später im AH ist doch gehupft wie gesprungen.


ist es nicht. es geht ja dabei um Items die man nicht ins AH stellen kann weil sie beim Aufheben gebunden werden.


----------



## punkten1304 (25. Mai 2011)

nja ok eben sone items..aber was solls denn? sind normale system die dafür genutzt werden, alles legitim^^


----------

